# Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays



## oldognewtrick

From all of us at House Repair Talk to all of you who have visited and contributed over the year, we wish you a safe and happy holiday.


----------



## havasu

Merry Christmas


----------



## slownsteady

Oldog: that makes you the Ghost of Christmas _Post._


----------



## nealtw

Ho hum, seems like we just did this last year.
Have a good holiday, don't talk politics.


----------



## inspectorD

Thanks Folks..headed down to New Orleans on Thursday.... Ill be gone!! ENJOY!!


----------



## bud16415

slownsteady said:


> Oldog: that makes you the Ghost of Christmas _Post._



People who talk in puns should be drawn and quoted. 

Merry Christmas and Happy New years all. Today and tomorrow and Im done for the year.


----------



## nealtw

bud16415 said:


> People who talk in puns should be drawn and quoted.
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy New years all. Today and tomorrow and Im done for the year.



Sounds like something Fred Allan would say.


----------



## frodo

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## slownsteady

Thanks and a very merry Christmas, and Chanukah and Kwanza and.........to all!


----------



## Gary

Merry Christmas to ALL.


----------



## nealtw

Okay, that's done, on to the good stuff.
Happy New Year


----------



## slownsteady

Got a bottle of tequila for Christmas; think it well go well with New Year's Eve.


----------



## nealtw

Better take the car, you won't be able to walk


----------



## slownsteady

Funny, but some geeks did a statistical study that showed drunk walking was more deadly than drunk driving.


----------



## nealtw

It takes real talent to ride a bicycle when tipsy.


----------

